# Imodium daily dose



## Friday (Dec 9, 2008)

Just wondered if people could tell me how many imodiums/loperamides they need a day to keep diarrhoea under control? I was taking one a day but this doesn't seem enough. Also, has anyone noticed nausea after taking them?


----------



## alabama231 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hey!I usually take one, but like you said, one doesnt seem enough! For me, one tablet just reduces the amount of times I go and makes my poo a little less liquidy. But when I first started on the capsules two tablets a day was too much and would leave me with dreadfully painful constipation! I always have nausea, it was a lot worse before I started on imodium, but its still there! I just find that immodium leaves my mouth awfully dry and I have to drink gallons! I also have no idea when to take them either! My doctor told me that I needed to find my own dosage and that it was trial and error, but is it best for me to take them a certain time before I eat?


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

I take 2 Immodium in the morning and 1 at night, and if i need to I will take another after having a loose bowel movement. So I can take anything from 3-4 a day, and i always open my bowels in the morning usualy twice and its not firm but not runny either.


----------



## Friday (Dec 9, 2008)

how long (years?) have you been taking regular imodiums? I used to only need about 3 a week but after 6 months on these capsules I am needing more and more. Doc says it's the condition worsening, not that my system is getting used to the capsules...I'm exactly the same as you Alabama, if I take 2 I get dreadful constipation but if I take 1 it's sometimes not enough! My doc told me to take them on an as and when basis but I find that doesn't work as if I leave it until I get diarrhoea it takes about 2 hours to work!Thanks for your replies, nice to know others are going through the same problems and am not alone with this worry!


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

i used to take them as when needed, I have had IBS-D for 9 years, the last 3 bad, but since christmas my IBS-D has been constant, the worse its ever been, so thats when i started taking 3-4 a day.


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

Right now I take 1/2 to 2 a day, depending on how I feel. When my IBS-D was at its worse(a few years ago) I would take 6-7 each day, with minimal results. I've been taking imodium daily for 10 years and its never lost its working power with me. As you can see I now take less, not more, then I used to.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

On days that my Diarrhea is Bad , I will take 3 to 4 tablets that day.But it tends to plug me up for atleast 2 or 3 days , and then I go right back to the Run's.Don't over take amounts of Imodium , it can cause you bad constipation and you will feel even worse when you can't go for several days , 3+ .


----------



## Housebound_1 (Mar 17, 2009)

I used to not even worry about it, but as my anxiety has grown so have my IBS-D Symptoms. Sometimes I feel like as long as I have a bottle of Imodium with me, it's enough to make me relax enough to not have to take any at all. Sometimes I just need the reassurance of knowing they're there if I need them. HOWEVER, on days when my IBS-D is really bad I can take up to 6 or even 7. Then I'll barely go for the next couple of days, but I'm willing to take the trade-off. On a normal day out of the house, going to work, etc. , I'll take 2-3. If I know I have to do something (Like go to the dentist and sit in a dentist chair for and hour or more) I'll take 4 or 5 just as a preventative!


----------



## Friday (Dec 9, 2008)

This is good news Cherrypie - ie that your system has not become 'dependant' on the use of imodium. I think this is something a lot of us on this forum fear happening, ie imodium not working any more as it's gets most of us out of the house when needed! I'm now finding that taking one a day means that I don't get diarrhoea which is great but what I do get is an urge to keep visiting the loo more often throughout the day, quite annoying and small amounts of hard pellets! Sorry if too much information!


----------

